
Zoning Laws Transfer Wealth in the Wrong Direction - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-01-12/zoning-transfers-wealth-in-the-wrong-direction
======
joefarish
An unsurprising conclusion but I thought the primary purpose of Zoning Laws
wasn't to transfer wealth in the right direction either?

